# Silly Saff



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehe, IMO, anyone who thinks dogs don't learn by watching is totally wrong! Our dogs have totally learned things by watching the others do it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, go Duke! hehehe.


----------

